# EIT certificate



## tete9000 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello fellow engineers,

I have graduated with* a foreign, non-accredited* engineering degree from the university of Jordan (in Jordan). It took me sometime to collect the information needed about accreditation and the process involved in obtaining an EIT certificate. I have already done an evaluation with NCEES and passed the FE exam.

I first thought that the evaluation is required for the "*FE Exam*", but later found out that it is only required for the application of the "*EIT certificate"*. This is in *Texas*, by the way. After passing the *FE exam* (which was surprisingly very easy), I mailed an *EIT application* to the *Texas Board*.

Now to my question. My degree program was comprised of *160 credit hours*. The required minimum of "*Engineering Sciences and Design*" credit hours is set to *48 by NCEES*. I exceed this requirement by* 24 credit hours*, making for a total of *72 credit hours*, which is a good thing, of course. BUT my program degree did not include a general chemistry course (which is more or less studied throughout the curriculum i.e. thermodynamics, fluid, MEMS and others) and frankly, it did not make sense to include it in the program because my degree is in Mechatronics (Electrical, Mechanical, and embedded systems courses). Also, the material included in my 12th grade chemistry course included all the material of a general chemistry course, in addition to an extensive exposure to organic chemistry. So here goes my question:

Is it possible that the board will deny my request for an EIT just because the evaluation showed that my degree lacks a general chemistry course? could the additional 24 credit hours (all are major-specific, engineering courses) make up for this lacking?

Any input about this is greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Nov 16, 2014)

My degree was ABET, so I don't have first hand knowledge of the process. That being said, I have a couple friends who have gone through the process. In both cases their degrees did not have enough general education classes, though they had more than enough engineering courses. From what I have read on this board, this is not an uncommon issue. The only thing you can do is move forward with the process, you may find they want you to take the chemistry class and some liberal arts class. If you are in the US, this isn't a big deal because you can often go to the local community college and knock these classes out as part time online classes. Many community colleges run about 70-120 $/credit hour, so in comparison to your degree and the cost of pursuing a PE, this is really quite cheap.


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Dec 6, 2014)

The board is the only one that can answer that question...they trust NCEES judgement...if your degree does not fulfill NCEES criteria and you have some deficiencies....the board may hold their decition until you fulfill those deficiencies.


----------

